# Stockwell Skate Park, Network Homes and the BRX/SO BRX development



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

Another mahoosive private block is on the planner's board: 





More: All change at Thrayle House and Brixton Cycles as massive private tower block proposed next to Stockwell Skate Park


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 25, 2014)

That block looks very tired. I wondered if they were going to do it up


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2014)

And Brixton Cycles get moved on again


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> And Brixton Cycles get moved on again


I was talking to some of the people from Brixton cycles. One idea was that they should move along to another unit on the same row while their unit was demolished and then move back when the rebuild was finished. They didn't have a lot of confidence that was likely to go to plan so they're looking for new premises. Again.

It used be great when they were opposite the Albert. Imagine: a thriving co-op business, next to a long term squatting community opposite a real locals pub. My, how the place has changed.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> That block looks very tired. I wondered if they were going to do it up


They often get to look "tired" because all repairs get put on hold because of these kind of proposals floating about (see: Brixton Village circa 2010)


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> That block looks very tired. I wondered if they were going to do it up


Do you think the council have left them to look tired by neglecting them? The old chestnut of letting them go into a state of disrepair then stating that it's easier to knock them down rather than do them up. The classic example being the Heygate estate at the Elephant&Castle.


----------



## Twattor (Nov 25, 2014)

A pity really - I've always quite liked those blocks.  They seem quite well designed, not too high density, and everyone gets a decent balcony area.  Ditto the ones around the corner that they've demolished for the Ardmore site.

They provide decent accommodation and shouldn't be high maintenance.  Sadly this looks like another example of the council looking for short term profit from land sales.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Another ugly soulless proposal. There was a time when I didn't warm to the estates of the 1960s and 1970s but I have been changing my mind when I see what uninspired designs are being built to replace the old buildings.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Another ugly soulless proposal. There was a time when I didn't warm to the estates of the 1960s and 1970s but I have been changing my mind when I see what uninspired designs are being built to replace the old buildings.


Also long standing communities.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Also long standing communities.



yer - I do wander how many people have been removed by the demolition of Wayland House, Redmayne house and the blocks opposite Max Roach Park.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> yer - I do wander how many people have been removed by the demolition of Wayland House, Redmayne house and the blocks opposite Max Roach Park.


I do see a lot of ex Brixton people when i go to South Norwood  and Norwood Junction.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2014)

So what's it called then? New Thrayle I suppose.

What I find distressing is that ALL these developments - New Albemarle, New Higgs Industrial Estate, Somerleyton Road, You New Town Hall and Brixton Central feature this ghastly "London Vernacular" pseudo-architecture.

By the time the developers and the council have finished Brixton will be the new Vauxhall and there will be little charm or character left in the centre.


----------



## Twattor (Nov 25, 2014)

CH1 said:


> So what's it called then? New Thrayle I suppose.
> 
> What I find distressing is that ALL these developments - New Albemarle, New Higgs Industrial Estate, Somerleyton Road, You New Town Hall and Brixton Central feature this ghastly "London Vernacular" pseudo-architecture.
> 
> By the time the developers and the council have finished Brixton will be the new Vauxhall and there will be little charm or character left in the centre.



It seems to be the current fashion.  My first thought on seeing the images was that it will be virtually indistinguishable from the Albemarle/Junction building - brick piers and big windows.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

If this monstrosity goes ahead, how long do you reckon it will be before complaints from the nu-residents results in restrictions on the noisy skate park next door?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 25, 2014)

editor said:


> If this monstrosity goes ahead, how long do you reckon it will be before complaints from the nu-residents results in restrictions on the noisy skate park next door?



Straight away, the clunk of a skateboard is surprisingly loud.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 25, 2014)

Your favourite pub will be under threat


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Your favourite pub will be under threat


Whose favourite pub?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2014)

"favorite"


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

I read a report by Think tank policy exchange, It suggests high crime rates and anti-social behavior, poor health, low educational performance and safety problems could all be tackled as a result of knocking down these "high rise" buildings. It also claims that it is more expensive to build and maintain these type of dwellings,So why are so many new high rise blocks being built.There are clusters of them springing up all over London.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner Many of these new builds will be full of people who own all or part of their flat. When they start to look worn in ten years, then it will be their responsibility to repair the building. High service charges are meant to put aside money for repair.

Previous blocks have been council owned - many council tenants didn't always have the choice about living in a high rise.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

So privately owned high rise is fine,But not good if inhabited by social tenants. The report cites,high crime rates.poor educational performance and poor health amongst other reasons for getting rid of high rise.So why would they replace it with more of the same?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> So privately owned high rise is fine,But not good if inhabited by social tenants. The report cites,high crime rates.poor educational performance and poor health amongst other reasons for getting rid of high rise.So why would they replace it with more of the same?



because somewhere someone is making a lot of money off this.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 25, 2014)

editor said:


> If this monstrosity goes ahead, how long do you reckon it will be before complaints from the nu-residents results in restrictions on the noisy skate park next door?



Or nearby Brixton Academy?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Do you think the council have left them to look tired by neglecting them? The old chestnut of letting them go into a state of disrepair then stating that it's easier to knock them down rather than do them up. The classic example being the Heygate estate at the Elephant&Castle.


The same tactic used on the Cressingham Gardens estate, where I am.  Also attempted on the Rec.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Do you think the council have left them to look tired by neglecting them? The old chestnut of letting them go into a state of disrepair then stating that it's easier to knock them down rather than do them up. The classic example being the Heygate estate at the Elephant&Castle.



Yep, the same old _schtick_ used to justify demolition of everything from old terraced housing, to listed buildings, to entire motherfucking social housing estates.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 26, 2014)

Greebo said:


> The same tactic used on the Cressingham Gardens estate, where I am.  Also attempted on the Rec.


The list is endless and growing at a quick pace. Ive got no fucking mates left where i grew up. All pushed out beyond zone 4.


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2014)

Another 'landmark'. Seems to be the euphemism du jour for 'tall building'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2014)

Twattor said:


> A pity really - I've always quite liked those blocks.  They seem quite well designed, not too high density, and everyone gets a decent balcony area.  Ditto the ones around the corner that they've demolished for the Ardmore site.
> 
> They provide decent accommodation and shouldn't be high maintenance.  Sadly this looks like another example of the council looking for short term profit from land sales.



That's something we are going to see over and over again, as local authorities swallow *another* grant cut, and attempt to make up the loss through "innovative" money-generating schemes.
I wouldn't be so cynical about any of this if it were generating social assets, but it isn't, beyond supposedly-affordable housing (as opposed to social rent housing). My cynicism also leads me to wonder, given how well such development feeds into the vision of certain Labour councillors of shedding the "stigma" of Lambeth's social housing, whether there's a lot of nodding and winking going on in the planning dept and the council chamber.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> So what's it called then? New Thrayle I suppose.
> 
> What I find distressing is that ALL these developments - New Albemarle, New Higgs Industrial Estate, Somerleyton Road, You New Town Hall and Brixton Central feature this ghastly "London Vernacular" pseudo-architecture.
> 
> By the time the developers and the council have finished Brixton will be the new Vauxhall and there will be little charm or character left in the centre.



I think it's only appropriate to use a bit of London vernacular to describe London Vernacular architecture - it's a right fucking two and eight!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2014)

editor said:


> If this monstrosity goes ahead, how long do you reckon it will be before complaints from the nu-residents results in restrictions on the noisy skate park next door?



As soon as the first person moves in. Kids and young adults having fun tends to upset yer entitled types.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The list is endless and growing at a quick pace. Ive got no fucking mates left where i grew up. All pushed out beyond zone 4.



I've got friends and relatives who've had to move out to Medway or further, and for what? So they can spend half their wages commuting back into London for work! It's a fucking joke!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Another 'landmark'. Seems to be the euphemism du jour for 'tall building'



or "shite tall building".


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> As soon as the first person moves in. Kids and young adults having fun tends to upset yer entitled types.


it won't be _as soon as_, given them an hour or two


----------



## leanderman (Nov 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I've got friends and relatives who've had to move out to Medway or further, and for what? So they can spend half their wages commuting back into London for work! It's a fucking joke!



Only going to get worse: population will hit 11.3million by 2050, the Greater London Authority thinks.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> Another 'landmark'. Seems to be the euphemism du jour for 'tall building'


I do hope it gets the requisite edgy typeface:


----------



## Twattor (Nov 26, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's something we are going to see over and over again, as local authorities swallow *another* grant cut, and attempt to make up the loss through "innovative" money-generating schemes.
> I wouldn't be so cynical about any of this if it were generating social assets, but it isn't, beyond supposedly-affordable housing (as opposed to social rent housing). My cynicism also leads me to wonder, given how well such development feeds into the vision of certain Labour councillors of shedding the "stigma" of Lambeth's social housing, whether there's a lot of nodding and winking going on in the planning dept and the council chamber.



I would like to think not, but given the reports of what can only be described as an utterly shameful display in response to the cressingham question at last week's council meeting, I would have to say I share your cynicism.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 27, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep, the same old _schtick_ used to justify demolition of everything from old terraced housing, to listed buildings, to entire motherfucking social housing estates.



Like Sighthill in Glasgow.  Used to have ten double high-rise blocks and lots of low-level 3 storey block, three primary schools, a nursery, local shops, sporty field and youth sporty centre, library, trees and grass and stuff (and the first astronomically aligned stone circle to be built for c.3000 years).

Fair enough, it's a 1960s built housing estate and is a deprived area and is not perfect but there are much worse places.  Everything will be demolished, and - this is the interesting bit - of all the new housing and student accommodation and even a hotel to be built, the number of flats for social housing will be the amazing amount of 141.

Yes, 141.  Not a typo.   I suppose I shouldn't complain because I do get to live in one of the new flats when they are finished, but it strikes me as a very low number.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2014)

editor said:


> I do hope it gets the requisite edgy typeface:



If only someone could alter the "f" in "life" to a "t", it'd be much more appropriate.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2015)

Update here:  






Huge 20 storey tower proposed on site of Brixton Cycles next Stockwell Skate Park


----------



## Greebo (Aug 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Update here: <snip>


Thanks for that.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 18, 2015)

Fucking hell. How out of place is that?

The skate park is finished. It's not just about noise. It's the first time a skater stands anywhere near the front entrance. People "loitering" and upsetting new residents. The park will go within 3 or four years of the block opening.

Expect local news to have a "battle between skaters and residents" story within 18 months with a patronising piece from the Guardian pretending to take the skaters side.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2015)

I suspect that this development will mark the end of the skate park. I can't imagine that the shiny new shops and the 'active elderly' residents are going to hold back in their complaints about the noise and supposed 'disturbance' from skaters using the park at all hours.

*edit- I see me and Faveldo have just said the same thing!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 18, 2015)

Who owns the skatepark? valuable piece of undeveloped land that


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 18, 2015)

Queen's Head will be in trouble too I'd imagine.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 18, 2015)

Skaters are a pretty organised bunch. I think there'd be outcry if it was too close. It's very iconic.

I don't think the block is out of place. It's near the Rec and Blue star house. It's a question of housing for who exactly, does it have any genuine council flats in it?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Skaters are a pretty organised bunch. I think there'd be outcry if it was too close. It's very iconic.
> 
> I don't think the block is out of place. It's near the Rec and Blue star house. It's a question of housing for who exactly, does it have any genuine council flats in it?


There's no council housing at all. Obviously.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 18, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Skaters are a pretty organised bunch. I think there'd be outcry if it was too close. It's very iconic.



The lot that used the southbank skatepark were very organised and good at getting the issue publicised - a bit different from this park admittedly


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2015)

Doesn't this park have a protection thingy or something?

That was not remotely articulate but I remember reading someone on here was involved


----------



## Angellic (Aug 18, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> The lot that used the southbank skatepark were very organised and good at getting the issue publicised - a bit different from this park admittedly




They're on FB
https://www.facebook.com/friendsofstockwellskatepark?fref=ts


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2015)

FOSS seems to be the person in the know


----------



## FOSS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm writing about this whole sorry scenario for the Buzz, I'd have finished it but then I saw this and I had a 35 minute phone call with Lambeth today so it's all changed again...

Lambeth Council own the skatepark. From 78 - 2008 It was simply viewed in their world as a playpark on a council estate. In 2008 Stockwell Park Estate was transferred from the council to Network Housing. The skatepark was supposed to be handed over with it (even though Lambeth had just spend c.250k on it), but it wasn't because for some reason Network were reluctant to take it or Lambeth were reluctant to give it. Either way the two were split then for the first time. One set of title deeds covers the whole estate, another covers the skatepark. The latter was always Lambeths but they forgot about the skatepark for 5 years during which time Network were supposed to manage it (they didn't). It was only when we made enquiries last November that Lambeth realised they did own it, In January this year they accepted that and the skatepark was made an Asset of Community Value. That means they have to give us first refusal on any land sale and more significantly it gives the skatepark some much needed status in these negotiations. We have been assured the funding will be found to fix the surface which has degraded significantly under Networks 5 year tenure as failed caretakers although how and when we do not know at all. We have also been assured the skatepark will be given further status as a Park & Open Space with Lambeth but that apparently needs a report first...


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2015)

Thx for the explanation. What a clusterfuck....


----------



## FOSS (Aug 18, 2015)

' I suspect that this development will mark the end of the skate park. I can't imagine that the shiny new shops and the 'active elderly' residents are going to hold back in their complaints about the noise and supposed 'disturbance' from skaters using the park at all hours.'

We hope not... We've been in discussion about the new tenants signing a 'deed of easement' which would prevent any complaints of this nature. There is a precedent in the development next to Ministry of Sound. They can't complain about club noise. Other measures like triple glazing and no balconies are in effect in that case too. No pretending the culture won't change but we are on a mission to unsure Lambeth gives it's skateboarding facilities the much overdue respect they deserve.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 18, 2015)

FOSS said:


> ' I suspect that this development will mark the end of the skate park. I can't imagine that the shiny new shops and the 'active elderly' residents are going to hold back in their complaints about the noise and supposed 'disturbance' from skaters using the park at all hours.'
> 
> We hope not... We've been in discussion about the new tenants signing a 'deed of easement' which would prevent any complaints of this nature. There is a precedent in the development next to Ministry of Sound. They can't complain about club noise. Other measures like triple glazing and no balconies are in effect in that case too. No pretending the culture won't change but we are on a mission to unsure Lambeth gives it's skateboarding facilities the much overdue respect they deserve.



I was going to ask if such a clause could be put in someone's contract but imagined it just never happened in a world where money is everything. That would be the answer if it's possible. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FOSS (Aug 18, 2015)

' I think there'd be outcry if it was too close.'

It's very much too close. And too big. And totally without consideration. It is either the same distance or closer then the previous 4 storey council blocks and sure must have 100x as many windows facing it. Additionally they are developing the land between the skatepark and the block which served as a green barrier between us and them when them was hardly anyone, most that land which Lambeth simply gave them. It included two mature trees. They are removing this one small green space and replacing it with a concrete plaza and 100 extra flats.


----------



## FOSS (Aug 18, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I was going to ask if such a clause could be put in someone's contract but imagined it just never happened in a world where money is everything. That would be the answer if it's possible. Finger's crossed.



Thanks, we have one official very keen on making sure it does. Things are a way from completely settled. They have also been asked to consider the skatepark via S106 funding in light of the effect this development will have.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 18, 2015)

Lambeth will probably centralise that S106 funding into their core budget to meet other costs incurred due to central Govt cuts though...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2015)

So who owns the freehold on the estate, Lambeth?


----------



## FOSS (Aug 18, 2015)

I imagine the estate freehold is still Lambeths but I'd need to check that for sure and I don' have the estate deeds here. Regards the S106 they have been asked to consider this case specifically and asked for a specific sum so in theory at least if that ask is met the funding goes only to the skatepark.

Full tower horrors here: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00578040.pdf

Us here:

https://friendsofstockwellskatepark.com

https://twitter.com/skatestockwell

https://www.facebook.com/friendsofstockwellskatepark

https://instagram.com/friendsofstockwellskatepark/

friendsofstockwellskatepark@gmail.com


----------



## Angellic (Aug 18, 2015)

I walk past the skatepark all the time. never seem to notice any noise above the traffic. Might be different at the weekend but surely it quietens down at sunset.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2015)

It's not even active at night is it? I used to eat my JB's there on the way home.


----------



## FOSS (Aug 18, 2015)

Not really active after dark much, a bit on the rare warmer nights but that's about it. Partly though that's because of a lack of light. It will be better lit at night after they build their yuppie plaza... _If _they do...


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2015)

Sounds like you are on the case FOSS - excellent work. 

Is there a fighting fund? Would be happy to donate.


----------



## Twattor (Aug 18, 2015)

FOSS said:


> I imagine the estate freehold is still Lambeths but I'd need to check that for sure and I don' have the estate deeds here. Regards the S106 they have been asked to consider this case specifically and asked for a specific sum so in theory at least if that ask is met the funding goes only to the skatepark.
> 
> Full tower horrors here: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00578040.pdf
> 
> ...



Did the skate park get scheduled as a community asset?


----------



## Twattor (Aug 18, 2015)

FOSS said:


> ' I suspect that this development will mark the end of the skate park. I can't imagine that the shiny new shops and the 'active elderly' residents are going to hold back in their complaints about the noise and supposed 'disturbance' from skaters using the park at all hours.'



Could "active elderly" simply mean over 50s housing? (although I know a few over fifties who may be a bit unhappy about this generic description).  Irrespective of the specifics, older people and the noise of skateboards crashing around rarely mix well.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Could "active elderly" simply mean over 50s housing? (although I know a few over fifties who may be a bit unhappy about this generic description).  Irrespective of the specifics, older people and the noise of skateboards crashing around rarely mix well.


I think you do them a disservice tbh. For a start a modern triple glazed flat will keep that noise out almost completely, but I also don't think it's fair to say 'older' people are less tolerant of noise than, say, someone studying, or parents of your children.


----------



## Twattor (Aug 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> I think you do them a disservice tbh. For a start a modern triple glazed flat will keep that noise out almost completely, but I also don't think it's fair to say 'older' people are less tolerant of noise than, say, someone studying, or parents of your children.



Acknowledged, but you'll only get triple glazing where the pre-planning noise reports have identified a noise nuisance and the planning department specify performance as a condition, which basically is only if you live over a dual carriageway.  A 24 hour adjusted survey will show no discernable noise from the skatepark.  It will come down to complaints over intimidation, drug use etc.; things difficult to pin down but which will require police response and which in turn will discourage use.


----------



## FOSS (Aug 18, 2015)

We've got a freshly update shop with very limited FoSS t-shirts in many colours, but if you want just to donate that would be very welcome too, paypal address is the same as our email: friendsofstockwellskatepark@gmail.com

Our shop is here: http://friendsofstockwellskatepark.bigcartel.com/

Hope it's alright posting that here.


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2015)

It'd be the ultimate disgrace if it goes. It has always seemed a great place and a chilled out one at that. You'd get more noise & 'trouble' out of a tea room than you would there.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2015)

FOSS said:


> We've got a freshly update shop with very limited FoSS t-shirts in many colours, but if you want just to donate that would be very welcome too, paypal address is the same as our email: friendsofstockwellskatepark@gmail.com
> 
> Our shop is here: http://friendsofstockwellskatepark.bigcartel.com/
> 
> Hope it's alright posting that here.


If you manage to finish that piece for Buzz, we can add a plug for the t-shirts at the bottom.


----------



## FOSS (Aug 19, 2015)

Sweet. I'm on it boss!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 19, 2015)

Genuine question: who currently lives at Thrayle House, and where will they live once the new development is built? Council tenants?


----------



## FOSS (Aug 19, 2015)

Nobody lives there now they all got moved on. I've really no idea what's to become if the ex-residents. I've not seen any promises of rehousing here like they keep mentioning regards Cressingham. There are 70 odd flats in Thrayle now. Pretty sure some were in private ownership at least at some point, I saw titles mentioning the sale of one of them. I get the impression they moved most of the longer term tenants a while ago and that it was mostly short term tenants left t the end of it but I could be wrong. There were a couple if not more squats right at the end too If I'm not mistaken, I saw someone on twitter mentioning accompanying police to an eviction there. It was that CoE guy that writes in the Guardian...  I'm seeing someone later who'll know much better about this. They're questions we raised but never got answered.


----------



## FOSS (Aug 19, 2015)

Giles...


----------



## FOSS (Dec 7, 2015)

Planning is back on the table, validated Nov 17th, notices posted Dec 3rd, objection due just a week today. 

Basically the plans are the same but with bigger buildings now. 

We're currently getting mugged off at every turn. 

Details here, more to follow:

15/04500/FUL	 |			  Redevelopment of Thrayle House for residential-led mixed use development up to 20 storeys, comprising 177 homes (Class C3), and 1,358 sq m of flexible retail (Class A1 and A2) and community space (Class D1).				  |																	  Thrayle House Benedict Road London SW9 0XU

Please comment and keep any objections relevant to your position... thanks


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2015)

Some key facts:

affordable units: 81, total ~5,500m²
private units: 96, total 6,000m²

tenures break down like this:

*Social*: 16x1bed, 17x2bed, 2x3bed, 6x4bed = *41 units
Active Elderly* (1 or 2 bed): *40 units* (I don't know what this means)
*Market*: 58x1bed, 29x2bed = *87 units*


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 7, 2015)

Objection added.


----------



## FOSS (Dec 8, 2015)

Active elderly - old folks without nurses basically. Whether that counts as social or not I don't know. It would be interesting to know as the Community Interest Levy payment that the developers have to pay Lambeth is based of the floor area of residential buildings but we don't know what that is. That CiL money is promised to the skatepark. Thanks for all the objections so far.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Some key facts:
> 
> affordable units: 81, total ~5,500m²
> private units: 96, total 6,000m²
> ...


Bit confused here. Is this actual social - as in council tenancy rates - or the permanently vague 'affordable'?


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

Does anyone fancy writing a piece for Buzz about this?


----------



## Angellic (Dec 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Bit confused here. Is this actual social - as in council tenancy rates - or the permanently vague 'affordable'?




Page 19 i think
http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00578040.pdf
listing  as affordable, private and active elderly


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Page 19 i think
> http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00578040.pdf
> listing  as affordable, private and active elderly


So more of the same unaffordable bollocks then.


----------



## Angellic (Dec 8, 2015)

editor said:


> So more of the same unaffordable bollocks then.



It would seem so.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2015)

The developer is a HA, and all ex-residents are eligible to return on the same council tenancy. The planning statement expllicitly says the intention is to provide social housing for Lambeth's list. Pitchforks on standby, but this one looks much better than most.


----------



## FOSS (Dec 8, 2015)

No it doesn't.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2015)

FOSS said:


> No it doesn't.


Planning statement, page 10 (11 of the PDF)



> 3.11 The scheme increases the number of affordable units within this redeveloped scheme to 81 units, which brings the total of social rent and active elderly affordable housing units to 46% of the total scheme. *The emphasis was to provide large affordable units for existing households as well as additional households on Lambeth’s Council list*.
> 
> 3.12 *The social rented flats* will be located in 4 bedroom houses on Rumsey Road, in 1 and 2 bedroom flats in Core B facing the courtyard space, and in duplex units on Benedict Road.



That accounts for all 41 Affordable units as listed on page 19 (23 of the PDF) of the Design Statement. 16x 1bed, 17x2bed, 4 houses and 4 duplexes.

The Active Elderly Affordable units are ambiguous to me. Quite what they're for I don't understand - Council or HA or subsidised market rent? I don't know. Someone with more experience of the HA sector needs to weigh in here.


----------



## Angellic (Dec 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Planning statement, page 10 (11 of the PDF)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what happens if the original residents don't return.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Planning statement, page 10 (11 of the PDF)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Older people are not subject to the benefit caps. So basically you can charge a lot knowing it will be paid through benefits if needed. 

Social rent is not the same as Council target rent. If existing households keep there right to social rent the effect could be same as at Guiness Trust. With new tenants paying the higher "affordable" rent.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2015)

*hefts pitchfork*


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 9, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> It's not even active at night is it? I used to eat my JB's there on the way home.


sorry, got to ask, what's JB?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 9, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> sorry, got to ask, what's JB?


Long gone chips, kebabs etc on a bit of brixton road. Only mention online I can find I'd that it was at 382 brixton road.

I've spent the last ten minutes trying to find a jungle brothers video where they're on a bus and its visible through the window or something.  Always made me laugh.
But this is the only thing I can find http://thequietus.com/articles/16728-the-jungle-brothers-done-by-the-forces-of-nature


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 9, 2015)

Found it!
Like 40 seconds in.




Edit: except that wasn't even the video I was thinking of.


----------



## FOSS (Dec 11, 2015)

Good objection from the Brixton Society

_On behalf of the Brixton Society I object to this planning application on two grounds.
Firstly, the mix of tenures: the various documents refer to affordable, social rent, and active elderly affordable. It is stated that these tenures will amount to 46% of the units in the scheme. However, no further breakdown is given between affordable and social rent. As affordable now means anything up to 80% of open market rent - a rent that is far from affordable for very many people in this borough - the further breakdown is crucial. If the whole 46% were to be let at social rent levels, this would be acceptable. If they were to be let at 80% market rent, this would be outrageous. The reality may be between the two but the voluminous documentation does not enlighten the reader on the point.
Secondly, the height of the tallest block: at 20 storeys, this is nearly three times the height (at 7 storeys) for which outline permission was granted. The outline has clearly changed. 20 storeys would loom over its surroundings and is totally out of character with the area. It would totally dwarf the (quite tall for their era) Victorian houses opposite across Stockwell Road. It would be massively taller than the nearby, listed O2 Astoria. It would be twice as tall as the only nearby tall building, the newly built 10 storey block on the corner of Stockwell Park Walk and Brixton Road. The comparisons drawn in the design statement with tall buildings further afield is misleading. These are all isolated blocks with space around them. The proposed block is part of a densely packed site where it will be surrounded by blocks of 9, 8, 7 and 4 storeys. It is an over development._


----------



## FOSS (Dec 11, 2015)

Direct link to make comments: 
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/applicationDetails.do?activeTab=makeComment&keyVal=NSPO39BOIVD00 …


----------



## Tropi (Jan 11, 2016)

Any news on this carbuncle?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

Up to 262 objections now - and just 12 comments in favour all heavily smelling of eau d'developer:



> I am fully in support of the redevelopment. The proposed tower development is well located and adds a "landmark" building of interest to an otherwise uninteresting, unimaginative mass of continuous building heights in the surrounding. It is in effect a gateway site for Brixton and deserves a statement design.


Like Brixton needs a fucking gateway.

I like this comment: 



> The loss of a community centre leaves a community at a loss. Stockwell skatepark has helped generation after generation of locals and of those from far afield to move away from lives of boredom, crime, despair and drug addiction. Skateboarding is a non-competitive, peace loving lifestyle filled with self expression and mutual support for comrades of all age, race and background. Without a hub, a wheel stops turning. And trouble becomes inevitable.


----------



## Winot (Mar 3, 2016)

Is the skatepark at risk? I have lost track a bit.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

If


Winot said:


> Is the skatepark at risk? I have lost track a bit.


I don't think so, the block will be next to it.

Not sure if any objections bemoaning the loss of the skate park will be useful because they're not losing  it.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2016)

It's got confused tenure though - the skatepark FB group has more info.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2016)

alcopop said:


> If
> 
> I don't think so, the block will be next to it.
> 
> Not sure if any objections bemoaning the loss of the skate park will be useful because they're not losing  it.


Many informed people are of the opinion that a giant overlooking block of flats will have an adverse effect on the skate park, either immediately (dust and fumes from the construction, lack of sunlight etc) or later on when they fear that some members of this vibrant new community will force restrictions on the current 24-hour use of the park. I think their fears are very well grounded.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Many informed people are of the opinion that a giant overlooking block of flats will have an adverse effect on the skate park, either immediately (dust and fumes from the construction, lack of sunlight etc) or later on when they fear that some members of this vibrant new community will force restrictions on the current 24-hour use of the park. I think their fears are very well grounded.


I agree that's a possibility. But don't know if objecting on those grounds would be valid.

Thinking aloud to be honest, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Tropi (Mar 4, 2016)

Do developers ever stick big ugly fucking buildings next door to where they live?


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I agree that's a possibility. But don't know if objecting on those grounds would be valid.
> 
> Thinking aloud to be honest, hopefully I'm wrong.


Loss of light, overlooking/privacy, impact on local area, removal of residential amenity and over development are all valid reasons for objections.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

Naturally the council is saying YES PLEASE to this fucking hideous development.



> I refer to my recent letter acknowledging your comments on this proposal and I can now inform you that the application is due to be considered by the Council’s Planning Applications Committee on 12 April 2016 at Karibu Centre, 7 Gresham Road, SW9 7PH.
> 
> The recommendation for this application is to Minded to Grant Permission. A summary of your comments and any others received will be reported to the Committee, which you are also welcome to attend.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 13, 2016)

The planning application was approved tonight 8:0
The debate was very circuitous. There were 3 objectors - all connected with the skate park.
Also 2 supporters who were tenants and another was connected with the developer.

This scheme does seem unusual in terms of current Lambeth regenerations in that the vast majority on new housing will be "affordable"

There was some very poor chairing from Councillor Clair Wilcox, who had to be repeatedly advised by officers what could and could not be put forward as a motion.

About an hour was devoted to the item - and about 75% of that time taken was discussing the skate park - including some "off the table" offer of £100,000 to facilitate public realm improvements and toilets for the skate park (some of which was not permissible to incorporate into the motions for approval - for reasons I cannot divulge, not being a planning lawyer).

Another interesting tit-bit: the crime monitoring CCTV which will be installed will be operated under the direction of the CCTV control centre at Weyland House on the Robsart Estate (if it's still called that).


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2016)

Malcolm Clark from Lambeth has added this in response to the Buzz article 


> Will you be updating this article now the meeting has happened to reflect the £100k promised by the developers to the Skate Park; the positive measures agreed by the Planning Applications Committee on some of the points raised (eg greater planting/green space); and - as importantly - how the reps from Friends of Stockwell Skatepark said they were satisfied at the end of the Committee's deliberations that the majority of their concerns were now addressed?


Is this true? FOSS


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 13, 2016)

Friends of Stockwell Skatepark 

And: Friends Of Stockwell Skatepark 

might point you in the right direction.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

Some pics of the skate park. Thrayle House has now been flattened.























In photos: Saturday afternoon at the Stockwell Skate Park


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

Update: Friends of Stockwell Skatepark call for an urgent revision of Lambeth’s refurbishment project


----------



## ricbake (Apr 24, 2018)

The building work is coming on - https://photos.app.goo.gl/RZ9BdT7xPVVolNqv2


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

ricbake said:


> The building work is coming on - https://photos.app.goo.gl/RZ9BdT7xPVVolNqv2


Incoming luxury!


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2018)

Open Day coming up Discuss the Stockwell Skatepark refurbishment at the Open Day on Sat 22nd Sept


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 12, 2018)

this development is right opposite stockwell park primary school. used to attend in the 1980s. left in 1989. seems a century ago, now.....


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

It has 'launched'. Like a boat or a record or something. 






Brixton’s gentrification hits top gear as BRX apartment block ‘launches’ in a frenzy of cultural whitewashing


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah! Living the lifestyle!


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

One bed apartment, perhaps? 

That'll be just £470,000 to you. 

BRX - 1 bed apartment in Lambeth


----------



## Favelado (Mar 21, 2019)

CNTS


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> One bed apartment, perhaps?
> 
> That'll be just £470,000 to you.
> 
> BRX - 1 bed apartment in Lambeth



The market for these kind of properties is in decline....these could sit empty for some time...


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The market for these kind of properties is in decline....these could sit empty for some time...


Or, even better, be squatted.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Yeah! Living the lifestyle!




That vid looks like a recycled advert for Next with pics of the blocks edited in.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Yeah! Living the lifestyle!



Not very PC is it? No blacks and NO gay couples.
To me it seems aimed at people who would like to live in South Kensington, but only have 1/10 of the money required.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 22, 2019)

Come to Brixton and help turn it into exactly the opposite of why you wanted to move here in the first place!


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Come to Brixton and help turn it into exactly the opposite of why you wanted to move here in the first place!


I don't think a lot of the people coming here want_ actual _Brixton. They want the whitened, middle class, foodie-grazing _Brixton lite _version.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 22, 2019)

Cla'am; St' Reatham; Brx Toan


----------



## djdando (Mar 23, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't think a lot of the people coming here want_ actual _Brixton. They want the whitened, middle class, foodie-grazing _Brixton lite _version.



What is actual Brixton? People just want to get on the sodding housing ladder and live somewhere half decent.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2019)

djdando said:


> What is actual Brixton? People just want to get on the sodding housing ladder and live somewhere half decent.


This isn't a development for people trying to get on the housing ladder, as the lifestyle marketing makes perfectly clear. One bedroom flats go for nearly half a million.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 23, 2019)

Favelado said:


> CNTS



there's a tagger in Bristol called CNTS, also usually the T is an upside-down cross  Next time I'm there I'll take some pics.

On-topic, rock on Stockwell Skatepark,I have grazed my arms and legs and been laughed at there. Shared joints and made friends. I live on the other side of the country now, but feel the love from here.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 23, 2019)

I lived off Landor Road many years ago for a while. I just thought it was a brilliant thing to be there.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 24, 2019)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/RZ9BdT7xPVVolNqv2
Looking down on the skate park as Brx block rises


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

Strong stomachs are needed to read this guff about Brixton's "posh boutiques and unpolished streets. Unapologetically so. Wonderfully so."

The soul-destroying BRX London development towers over Stockwell Skate Park, May 2019


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

FUCK OFF 



> Eclectic. Exciting. Brave and daring. This lively corner has everything for everyone. From Brixton Village to Brixton Market, the Rec to the Ritzy, the green panoramas of Brockwell Park and the concrete playground that is the skatepark. There are bookmongers and brew-makers, pop-up shops and honky tonks, rooftop terraces and waggish watering holes.
> 
> There’s fine-dining and street-food, casual chophouses, bars behind prison bars and pubs. It’s home to legends and heroes. Levi Roots and David Bowie.
> 
> It’s posh boutiques and unpolished streets. Unapologetically so. Wonderfully so. That’s what makes it so charming and disarming. It’s why the world gathers here to have a good party


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2019)

christ


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

editor said:


> FUCK OFF


i don't know how you kept your dinner down writing that, i nearly chucked over my keyboard


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 22, 2019)

So tempted to book an appointment to view a show flat and just cause havoc


----------



## klang (May 22, 2019)




----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

This is how you enjoy your day when you're living the BRX dream:



> This is your escape from it all without needing to escape it all. Beers clinking on your balcony at the end of a mad, mad day. A terrace filled with your favourite tapas from your favourite takeaway.
> 
> The glow of soft lighting as you curl up with a new-old book. The pale wood floor feeling great underfoot. The lost sounds of Brixton spinning round and round as you dance and cook. space, space and more space. Modern touches and warm tones.
> 
> The scent of your morning espresso. that get up and go. Sun pouring in through your plant-filled balcony, the communal gardens giving you another sanctuary. This is falling in love and falling in life. this is the place. Your sanctuary. Your retreat.


And you know what?


> This is more than just a place to live for a moment. It’s a place where every moment matters. It’s a lifestyle and a life. That’s what makes it so rare.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

They've given the apartments groovy names like  ‘Marley,’ ‘Ziggy,’ and ‘Ritzy’ but surely  - please God - the 'Parks' apartment isn't named after Rosa Parks? 

Oh and here's their 'green credentials': 

ELECTRIC CAR CHARGING POINTS
(FOR PURCHASERS ONLY)


----------



## catriona (May 22, 2019)

Towers over my flat too.  I'm also tempted to pose as a buyer & waste as much of their time/money as I can.  I did formally object when it was proposed, citing the wind & pollution canyon effect as well as thelack of genuinely affordable housing.  Fat lot of good that did of course.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 22, 2019)

editor said:


> This is how you enjoy your day when you're living the BRX dream:
> 
> 
> And you know what?



What a load of wank!


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 22, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> What a load of wank!



Sorry reply didn’t work properly, wank was directed a their pointless lifestyle waffle


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2019)

Stockwell Skatepark news Stockwell Skatepark to benefit from £300k upgrade and refurbishment work


----------



## ricbake (Oct 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Stockwell Skatepark news Stockwell Skatepark to benefit from £300k upgrade and refurbishment work


One assumes this may restrict activity in the skate park while they flog the flats. Then make it more visually appealing and controlled to enhance the new tenants view....


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

Stockwell Skatepark pics 


























						Photo feature: Stockwell skate park in the lockdown – with a graffiti coronavirus warning
					

We visited Stockwell skate park earlier this week and found a handful of skaters and friends hanging out – and spotted a coronavirus warning on the concrete.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Developers raking it in: Developer cashes in with £480,000 for one bed flat in new ‘SO BRX’ tower overlooking Stockwell Skate Park


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Coke speak,


----------



## nick (Aug 10, 2020)

if you're suffering from low blood pressure, then I recommend downloading the brochure: should get the heart pumping


> There are bookmongers and brew-makers, pop-up shops and honky tonks, rooftop terraces and waggish watering holes. There’s fine-dining and street-food, casual chophouses, bars behind prison bars and pubs. Real pubs. Pub-pubs.
> It’s where brave flavours get embraced.
> It’s home to legends and heroes. Levi Roots and David Bowie. It’s posh boutiques and unpolished streets. Unapologetically so. Wonderfully so.
> That’s what makes it so charming and disarming.
> It’s why the world gathers here to have a good party.





> POP TO POP
> Pop Brixton is a one-of-a-kind space that epitomises Brixton: a community initiative that has transformed a disused plot into one of London’s most pioneering spaces. It’s a street food market, event
> venue and shopping hotspot made
> from shipping containers.



Apart from the vomit inducing marketing guff, I wonder what length of lease you get for that, and how much they hit you for service charge on top of the somewhat excessive headline pricing?


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Network Homes have got some corker reviews on FB



> Absolutely awful. Even one star is far too generous for this company. Network Homes are incredibly unprofessional. Their customer service is beyond appalling. I deeply regret buying my flat from them. They are rude, dishonest, unprofessional and incredibly disorganised. Do yourself a favour and stay away from this company. It's incredible how they get away with what they do. Surely this level of horrific service must be illegal.





> We put our life savings into a property run by Network Homes. The whole experience has ruined my health. Avoid like the plague.





> Words can not describe the shocking treatment we have experienced from network homes the past few weeks. To say no one knows what they are doing is an understatement! There is no communication between departments and misinformation is handed out freely with no responsibility for their actions. Our biggest regret is buying our property from them. Anyone looking to buy a property from network homes I advise you forget about it and look elsewhere to a landlord who treats people with respect. I will now be escalating my complaint reguarding their appalling service and shocking attitude from members of staff to the Greater London Authority! Their slogan, Good homes make everything possible, should be changed to Bad homes make nothing possible!! Network homes have made our lives a living hell. Avoid at all costs!!!!





> Wish it could be zero stars





> Network homes has to be the worst housing association in the country.
> 
> Do not enter into a shared equity property with them. You pay them rent and pay towards a mortgage, yet they have all the rights. They over charged me £40 a month on my service charge for nearly a year! I only found out because I was looking to sell my property. I had to fight them to get a refund and received no apology when proved right.
> 
> ...











						Network Homes
					

Network Homes, Wembley, Brent, United Kingdom. 944 likes · 7 talking about this. We’re a housing association that builds, sells, rents and manages homes in London, Hertfordshire and the South East....




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Favelado (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm glad I don't live in Brixton now. What a sad thing to have to say.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Network Homes have got some corker reviews on FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The comments on the Facebook page seems to be from all over.
According to Wiki they started as Brent People's Housing Association Network Homes - Wikipedia
Housing Associations which target growth at the expense of customer service can get obnoxious and inefficient.
I have no idea how this gets put right whith a  Housing Minister like the present one.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2020)

I do remember Stockwell Park Estate in its original form. When the doctors surgery was there.

It had a lot of problems. 

The scheme to regenerate started out as tenant led. Im not sure what happened along the way.. Over the years its ended up like this.

It could be seen as what could happen to other large estates in Lambeth. 

The private housing was to fund the "regeneration" of the social housing on the estate. 

As its no longer under Council control its not that easy to ask questions about how this scheme worked.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2020)

Skate Park in a gentrified zone 

























						In photos: a deserted Stockwell Skate Park and its new luxury development neighbour, Sept 2020
					

Now uncomfortably overlooked by the luxury flats of the ‘SO BRX’ residential development,  the character of the famous Stockwell Skate Park has been changed forever. Developers had alre…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2022)

Some good news Stockwell’s iconic skatepark set for complete overhaul with £500,000 makeover


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2022)

It's reopened: Stockwell Skatepark reopens after £500k facelift


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

editor said:


> It's reopened: Stockwell Skatepark reopens after £500k facelift


go past it almost every day, looking good.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2022)

Pics here






















In photos: Skaters back in action at the reopened Stockwell Skatepark, Aug 2022


----------

